# 2017 Cruz LS ROUGH IDLE



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a 2017 Cruz LS w/ 60,400 miles. It started idling rough but driving fine. Took it in and was told there was a random misfire. Replaced all sparks plugs and had a fuel system cleaning. A week later it's back, it comes and goes in waves. Took it to auto zone, and there was no codes. Turned the AC on and cylinder 1 had a misfire. Replaced cylinder 1 coil pack but it's still idling a little rough. Car runs good and has stopped sputtering while driving at low rpms (for now). What else could it be if I'm not getting codes??? I dont want to keep throwing parts at it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

They run funny when a piston breaks, often #1, but you're about 400 miles late to want to hear that.
Were any of the old plugs damaged?


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Not that I know of. I had a shop replace them. It sure runs good if it has a broke piston. You are the first person I've seen say anything about a broke piston.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Crack might be more the term depending on the failure. 16s and 17s were susceptible to this.


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Crank? You mean crank shaft?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

He means crack.


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

So you think the piston rings may be cracked verse the entire piston being shot to ****? I would think if I had a damaged piston the car wouldnt run this good. I can get on the gas and she doesnt miss a lick. It's mostly at low rpms I can feel the sputter.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you had a bad cylinder. You'd know it. 

Less power, Lowered fuel economy. You'd feel a dead cylinder throughout the entire rpm range. With a rough idle. 

The motor might feel good. But the power won't be there. 

I bought a grandam from an auction. I thought it would be a simple ignition fix. New plug and wire didn't fix it. Afterwards I figured out excessive blowby from oil cap. Which would indicate dead cylinder. Compression test showed 0. 

Pull off your oil cap and look for excessive blowby smoke. But in case there's no shield in the cap hole. Don't run it too long as you'll splatter oil everywhere. 

Blowby comes from compression leaking past the piston rings. Or cracked piston if the case may be.


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Just had a check engine light come on. Bad Knock sensor. Could that be causing all my problems? A bad knock sensor can cause misfires, vibration, and poor acceleration.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Bad knock will pull timing, but shouldn't cause outright misses. A bunch of misses will drive your knock sensor bonkers and possible throw a code for over / erratic activity though.

Pull your oil cap at idle and see if its pushing out excessive amounts of air.


----------



## Dustingreenway1 (Nov 30, 2019)

If a lot of air comes out what would that mean? I had my wife drop it at the dealership today. I've already replaced the plugs, had a fuel system cleaning, replaced one coil pack and a knock sensor and it still isnt 100%. But my wife drove 35 mins to the dealership and said it was running fine. It's really weird, it come and goes.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

A lot of air would indicate a blow by issue. The compression isn't staying in the cylinder but entering the crankcase. It vents out of the oil cap when its running. A little is normal, but if its chugging pretty good, well...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Most people here have heard of the problems with fuel getting behind the rings, going kaboom, and breaking off the edge of the piston crown. The cause now appears to be additives in some motor oil reducing the octane rating of the gas. Running Dexos 1 GEN2 oil and 93 octane gas is the best prevention.









2017 Cruze TC light on , Check engine light on, Shakes...


Hey my cruze had its engine light and TC light on since last night. It was doing fine and then suddenly the light came on. It also started shaking. It almost like you could see the handle, dashboard and brakes shaking. I went to dealership and went ahead with the diagnose . Still waiting for...




www.cruzetalk.com













Engine self-destruct


My 2016 LT started suddenly running really rough while I was on the freeway last Thursday. I happened to have driven by the Chevy dealership just a few minutes before that, so I got off the freeway and took it straight there. It was not overheating or exhibiting any other symptoms other than the...




www.cruzetalk.com













My Family Has Two 2017 Cruzes with Two Engine...


I've had some Cruze issues that just don't seem right and I wanted to see if anyone else had similar issues. My better half and I both leased brand new 2017 Cruze base models starting back in November. Both are set up as high mileage leases and both cars are driven quite a bit. On one, most...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

LSPI isn't ignition of fuel in the ring or ring land, its a very high pressure event where the whole cylinder, piston, and rings are shocked. Eventually this breaks the ring, ring lands, or both.


----------



## eddiecress (Dec 8, 2019)

Dustingreenway1 said:


> I have a 2017 Cruz LS w/ 60,400 miles. It started idling rough but driving fine. Took it in and was told there was a random misfire. Replaced all sparks plugs and had a fuel system cleaning. A week later it's back, it comes and goes in waves. Took it to auto zone, and there was no codes. Turned the AC on and cylinder 1 had a misfire. Replaced cylinder 1 coil pack but it's still idling a little rough. Car runs good and has stopped sputtering while driving at low rpms (for now). What else could it be if I'm not getting codes??? I dont want to keep throwing parts at it.


----------



## eddiecress (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a 2013 LT. started doing the same thing over a year ago. Usual codes that everyone gets. Mine had a recall for a reprogramming of the ECU, took it to dealership and they reprogrammed, said everything was good. Never made it home before the usual lights came on, traction control and ABS came on and ECM went into limp mode. Got home checked compression, Number 2 cylinder was dead, no compression. Needless to say the engine was shot. 57K on the car and had to replace the engine. A year later and still the car does not run right, it has a fluctuation in RPM at speeds below 45ish and slow to take off from a stop. Every sensor was replaced with engine swap. I kept all old sensors have have sense swapped all those back, no difference. There are no lights and connecting a scan tool shows no history of anything wrong. I have given up on finding the issue and will just drive it as is. Now has 66k on it, great riding and driving car, turbo works great and runs fine until you level out to normal driving, then the surging starts. The purge valve solenoid has been changed as well. I think these engines are a bad design..


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Our Cruze was idling rough enough that we thought our teeth were going to fall out. Turned out to be the spark plugs, the porcelain was cracked around the #1 plug. I'll have to upload pictures when I get back to my cellphone.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Ravenkeeper said:


> Our Cruze was idling rough enough that we thought our teeth were going to fall out. Turned out to be the spark plugs, the porcelain was cracked around the #1 plug. I'll have to upload pictures when I get back to my cellphone.


Did it set a CEL for P0301?


----------

